# Martin MPC + TouchOSC where to find



## Kozak (Mar 18, 2016)

Ive been looking forever, all the google searches lead me to their website, the exact page where it talks about mpc and touchosc, but theres no download, and the referenced web address is no help. Im stuck in a loop. Does anyone have the .touchosc files handy? iphone and ipad versions, and any other kind out there.  

also, Has anyone gotten it to work on the free version? 


Thanks!!!!!!!


----------



## coldnorth57 (Mar 19, 2016)

http://www.martin.com/en-us/product-details/ios-m-series-remote

http://hexler.net/software/touchosc

https://itunes.apple.com/ca/app/maxremote/id338679276?mt=8

have you tried these


----------



## 4ndrw (Mar 21, 2016)

Yeah - I can't find it either!

on the page:
http://controllersupport.martin.com/Content/Manual/Networking/OSC.htm 

it just says:
Download the OSC layout from www.martin.dk/controllersupport
iPhone layout - iPhone-Martin-Mx-Series_V1.15.touchosc
iPad Layout - iPad-Martin-Mx-Series_V1.15.touchosc

but they aren't hyperlinks and the URL just redirects to the controller support front page.

someone hook us up!


----------



## doctrjohn (Mar 21, 2016)

I suspect that the downloads were located on the Martin forums which have croaked. I know that they are working on a new forum solution, but haven't seen a definite timeline. I would suggest posting this request on the Martin M-Series Controllers or Martin Professional Facebook page for now as that seems to be well monitored by the Martin Console team. https://www.facebook.com/MartinMSeries/ or https://www.facebook.com/MartinProfessional/

Best,
John


----------



## Kozak (Apr 3, 2016)

Maybe they took them down because of the app they have out.


----------



## MrBjarnevik (May 16, 2016)

You'll find them here (if direct links work):
iPhone-Martin-M-series_V1.17.touchosc
iPAD-Martin-M-series_V1.17.touchosc
OR 
go to https://martinprofessional.app.box.com/v/control/1/1721417466 and click "M-Series" --> "TouchOSC"

I do know that they are not too easy to find 
My experience with OSC are that it do works good, but not 100%


----------



## Sorin (Nov 8, 2017)

MrBjarnevik said:


> You'll find them here (if direct links work):
> iPhone-Martin-M-series_V1.17.touchosc
> iPAD-Martin-M-series_V1.17.touchosc
> OR
> go to https://martinprofessional.app.box.com/v/control/1/1721417466 and click "M-Series" --> "TouchOSC"


Can you please share again those layouts for iPhone & iPad?
Thanks,
Sorin


----------



## MrBjarnevik (Nov 8, 2017)

Direct link to folder: https://martinprofessional.app.box.com/v/control/folder/1721417466
Or simply navigate to it from http://controllersupport.martin.com (File Archive)


----------



## Sorin (Nov 8, 2017)

MrBjarnevik said:


> Direct link to folder: https://martinprofessional.app.box.com/v/control/folder/1721417466
> Or simply navigate to it from http://controllersupport.martin.com (File Archive)


Thanks a lot, you're a lifesaver


----------



## MrBjarnevik (Nov 8, 2017)

It took me a day to find it the first time...


----------

